# Deleting Partitions when Formatting! HELP NEEDED!~~~



## Saonjeku (Jul 17, 2010)

Deleting Partitions when Formatting! HELP NEEDED!~~~
So right now I want to format my computer and I am. 
Right now I am at the part where you can create/delete partitions.

What I see right now is this.
Unpartitioned Space 7MB 
D: Partition 2 [NTFS] 182001 MB (181831 MB free) 
C: Partition 1 (PRESARIO_RP) [FAT32] 8771MB (598 MB free)

Ok so I have two exact computers In my house and one of the disks I used to format wasn't working and was scratched so it got messed up at the end and I quit the installation.
So now that up there happened.

I want to know : Where do I install? Can I delete the other ones after picking the one I need to install in? And do I need to download something else after I delete those, like Partition 1.

HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The 7MB is the space that the windows installer uses
as a temporary cache for installation.
Partition 1 is where the restore partition is located.
Probably want to keep that if you ever want to restore
the computer to it's original factory windows installation.
Partition 2 is the windows partition.
You can delete that if there is nothing on it you want to keep.
Then use that space for install.


----------

